# black dots on dorsal fin???



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

so I was just shining a light on my betta to see if he had velvet or something, but when I got to his dorsal fin, I saw black dots! I took away the light and looked somewhere else for a bit, then looked at my betta without the light, I still saw the black dots...:evil: in the picture, (attachment) I circled where the black dots were, but it was hard because I was using my DSI XL and it had no flash *(one more thing, I'm not an expert on fish body parts, I don't know the names of all the fins, so I may have gotten the fin name wrong... please alert me in a private message and tell me the correct name of the fin :-?) *


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't see it, sorry. Oh, and I found out that Black Spot Disease only appears on the body of the fish. It mostly strikes wild fishes so I doubt that's what his problem is. Yes, that is his Dorsal Fin. His tail is called a Caudal Fin and the fin that's at the bottom is his Anal Fin. The fins near his gills are called Pectoral Fins. And lastly the Ventrals. Those are the fins that are just below his gills and pectorals. That's most likely his color, I suppose.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

do they look like the ones on this HM?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Luimeril said:


> do they look like the ones on this HM?


yes, exactly like that.


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

nothing to worry about if its like that then, its basically like a pattern for some betta fish.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> I don't see it, sorry. Oh, and I found out that Black Spot Disease only appears on the body of the fish. It mostly strikes wild fishes so I doubt that's what his problem is. Yes, that is his Dorsal Fin. His tail is called a Caudal Fin and the fin that's at the bottom is his Anal Fin. The fins near his gills are called Pectoral Fins. And lastly the Ventrals. Those are the fins that are just below his gills and pectorals. That's most likely his color, I suppose.


kk. I got my betta from PJ pet store at scarborough town center (I love and hate you, Canada!!)

(...now I'm having a random ezcema moment, IM SO ITCHY!!)


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

*uuuum...*



laoshun said:


> nothing to worry about if its like that then, its basically like a pattern for some betta fish.


how long does it stay? my betta looks like its trying to scratch itself... :-?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

the spots are perfectly harmless. 

him itching is a different story, though. i'm not that great with parasites, but he might have some. o-o


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Luimeril said:


> the spots are perfectly harmless.
> 
> him itching is a different story, though. i'm not that great with parasites, but he might have some. o-o[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

What? And there are only a few aquatic vets in the world...


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

vet? o-o you're lucky enough to have a vet that sees fish? :U honestly, i'd check out some of the stickies, see if he has ick, or something, and treat yourself. an aquatic vet might cost you a good bit. x-x


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Normal spots. You can sorta seem them on Spike's dorsal.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

That looks just like Buddha's color, and he has little spots all over him as well, so yea, he's fine.

I'm just crazy and I've memorized just about every inch of my fish, so that if ANYTHING seems wrong, I know precisely where to look.

Here is a link the anatomy of the betta so you're able to pinpoint the parts of his body in case you're confused again 

Link

Also, post in the disease section about itching. Vets cost money, and from what I know about your parents, they wont like that...


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

What is he doing that makes you say he's trying to itch himself?

(also, hi - I think your little fish is looking pretty good, how's the water changes going?)


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> What? And there are only a few aquatic vets in the world...


I know, I'm gonna at least try to find someone.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Luimeril said:


> vet? o-o you're lucky enough to have a vet that sees fish? :U honestly, i'd check out some of the stickies, see if he has ick, or something, and treat yourself. an aquatic vet might cost you a good bit. x-x


its not ick, and my mom's friend is a vet (for land and aquatic animals) I'll see him to see what might be the itching


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't think that would be possible. Your parents would probably say no. If your fish were sick, we could just tell you the cure.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Aus said:


> What is he doing that makes you say he's trying to itch himself?
> 
> (also, hi - I think your little fish is looking pretty good, how's the water changes going?)


water changes are a bit hard, my betta is faster now, and my fish does a "I'm itchy" dance.

King Dedede: I'm itchy! *does "I'm itchy" dance* 

Me: *tries to look for the problem but fails* I can't see the problem


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> I don't think that would be possible. Your parents would probably say no. If your fish were sick, we could just tell you the cure.


yea... about that...

my parents don't believe the internet, only sometimes they do... I think it would be better to go to a vet where they believe someone. I signed up for this website to help people and their bettas. I never figured out my parents would not believe anyone on the internet... but still, this is a fun place to learn betta stuff!! ;-) I'm gonna stay on this site 4ever :-D


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Unless you die. JK!!! No ones gonna die. So when you mean itching, is he like shaking or like darting in the tank?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> That looks just like Buddha's color, and he has little spots all over him as well, so yea, he's fine.
> 
> I'm just crazy and I've memorized just about every inch of my fish, so that if ANYTHING seems wrong, I know precisely where to look.
> 
> ...


ty, and I already knew vets cost money, but I like people who try to help other people and the other people that try to help an other other person and it goes on and on and on :lol: and your part that you typed in:


> Vets cost money, and from what I know about your parents, they wont like that..


 made me laugh because my parents hate spending money and the ... :lol: *(no offense)*


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Unless you die. JK!!! No ones gonna die.


well, her "friend" does want to kill her :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

O_O Serial Killer Alert! What's with him? My friends do that to me but not seriously! :0


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

LebronTheBetta said:


> O_O Serial Killer Alert! What's with him? My friends do that to me but not seriously! :0


I blame violent video games. :evil:


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I blame cheese. >:O


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

LebronTheBetta said:


> I blame cheese. >:O


:rofl:


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

registereduser said:


> :rofl:


I blame kung fu panda movies (he loves violent stuff such as... (insert a suggestion here))


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Unless you die. JK!!! No ones gonna die. So when you mean itching, is he like shaking or like darting in the tank?


he's, like, darting while shaking. I'm thinking it might be parasites or something... he's doing it now  evil: thanks alot, irresponisble sister who stuck A FREAKING BIKE HORN IN MY TANK!!)


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

bike horn? .... you really need a lock on your tank..and no, I'm not kidding.

take a flashlight and shine it on your betta.

do you see any cottony growths? Anything that resembles salt or golden glitter?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> O_O Serial Killer Alert! What's with him? My friends do that to me but not seriously! :0


he said when he was in danger (by his other friend, not me) he broke his friend's arm!! and sometimes he sits on me so hard I can't even breath! :shock: all this talk about killing and violence really freaks me out... 

*hugs betta*

he wants to kill my betta, too!! he says his crowntail died from depression... anyone else believe that? I don't.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> bike horn? .... you really need a lock on your tank..and no, I'm not kidding.
> 
> take a flashlight and shine it on your betta.
> 
> do you see any cottony growths? Anything that resembles salt or golden glitter?


 
where do I get a lock on my tank? and nothing like salt or glitter or cotton thingies. (you're thinking my betta might have ick or velvet or bacterial infection, right?)


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> where do I get a lock on my tank? and nothing like salt or glitter or cotton thingies. (you're thinking my betta might have ick or velvet or bacterial infection, right?)


haha yep! You have already learned so much! Good for you!

I was testing you..and guess what? You passed!

hmmm.....is he scratching on the decor?

Could it be something in the water? Tell me how you clean his water, and what dechlorinator you use, and how much. Do you do anything else with the tank?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> haha yep! You have already learned so much! Good for you!
> 
> I was testing you..and guess what? You passed!
> 
> ...


I learned the dieases from betta talk. also, I can't find anything weird in the water (I got nothing in the tank, not even gravel...) I clean King Dedede's water by putting him in a cup, replacing old water, and then I put him back in his tank. I don't know what a dechlorinator is, but my water conditioner is SplendidBetta. I give 2-3 drops each time I change, and i don't really do anything else with the tank.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

It could either be that he's itching or that he's just tank surfing. Or he's just swimming normally. Buddha swims against his decorations all the time, but there's nothing wrong with him.

I belive that if he had parasites, you'd see him bloating or maybe having white poop. I BELIEVE.
And also, if he has ich or velvet, you'd be ablee to tell by shining a light on him and seeing if there is coppper/white. Keep in mind that some bettas get gray at night. 

Observing his colors could help you in the future when you need to know when he does change color. I know that if Buddha suddenly white, there's a problem since he's blue with some purple and red in other areas. It's just a matter of knowing your fish very well 

Also to relieve some stress of yourself, don't assume everything the fish does has to do with him being sick or injured. Just browse the forums and you'll find out that a lot of bettas look and act like yours and they are healthy.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> It could either be that he's itching or that he's just tank surfing. Or he's just swimming normally. Buddha swims against his decorations all the time, but there's nothing wrong with him.
> 
> I belive that if he had parasites, you'd see him bloating or maybe having white poop. I BELIEVE.
> And also, if he has ich or velvet, you'd be ablee to tell by shining a light on him and seeing if there is coppper/white. Keep in mind that some bettas get gray at night.
> ...


ok, but I keep seeing my betta chasing itself and doing a weird itchy dance, (I also got no idea what tank surfing is) and he's stopped making bubble nest :-( and he's a bit orange-ish and pink-ish... what's orange and pink mean? I can't find it on google!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> ok, but I keep seeing my betta chasing itself and doing a weird itchy dance, (I also got no idea what tank surfing is) and he's stopped making bubble nest :-( and he's a bit orange-ish and pink-ish... what's orange and pink mean? I can't find it on google!


orange and pink? Like he just has randomly just changed color completely? I have NEVER heard of that..maybe he is a chameleon lol


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I honestly don't know if I can belive in him turning orange and pink, I'm sorry.

He's the same color as Buddha and the most Buddha has turned was purple with some slight red :/

Tank surfing is when the betta swims against the edge of the tank. It's also like patrolling terrritory


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Got any live plants in his tank? Petsmart sold me a "water" plant that was not actually a water plant. One of the ones I put in Ghost's tank died and started rotting, and whatever it was leaking into the water made Ghost itchy. I took all of those plants out and he stopped the itchy flicking. He has real water plants now.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> orange and pink? Like he just has randomly just changed color completely? I have NEVER heard of that..maybe he is a chameleon lol


...this is serious, I could post a pic now to show that it's not a joke, but I never took the pic yet.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

It seems not real, though. It's kinda hard to believe. Can you post a pic?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Shadyr said:


> Got any live plants in his tank? Petsmart sold me a "water" plant that was not actually a water plant. One of the ones I put in Ghost's tank died and started rotting, and whatever it was leaking into the water made Ghost itchy. I took all of those plants out and he stopped the itchy flicking. He has real water plants now.


nope, never bought anything to put into the tank, all I remember in the tank was my friend's hand and a FREAKING BIKE HORN!!! (the bike horn was put in by my sister)


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> I honestly don't know if I can belive in him turning orange and pink, I'm sorry.
> 
> He's the same color as Buddha and the most Buddha has turned was purple with some slight red :/
> 
> Tank surfing is when the betta swims against the edge of the tank. It's also like patrolling terrritory


 
my fish does it everywhere. and I'm a person who wouldn't lie to ANYONE 
I'll try to post a pic and see if you will believe me then. I'll circle the orange pink thing


----------



## CreativePotato (Nov 23, 2011)

Is the orange-pink thing near his face/on his gill cover? If it is, then it's most likely harmless. When my betta is feeling well, he's got those on both his gill covers. I guess it's just part of their coloring. (he's blue too)


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

CreativePotato said:


> Is the orange-pink thing near his face/on his gill cover? If it is, then it's most likely harmless. When my betta is feeling well, he's got those on both his gill covers. I guess it's just part of their coloring. (he's blue too)


 
no, it's on his body/one of his tails (can't remember tail name)


----------

